# Number in West Midlands with diabetes up 14,000 in a year



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

THE number of people diagnosed with diabetes in the West Midlands has increased by more than 14,000 to 284,9701 in the past year, warns leading health charity Diabetes UK.

In the Worcestershire PCT area, 26,308 people aged 17 or over with diabetes are registered with GPs.

The regional rise is mainly in cases of Type 2 diabetes, which accounts for around 90 per cent of all diagnoses.

http://www.kidderminstershuttle.co....t_Midlands_with_diabetes_up_14_000_in_a_year/


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2011)

That is scary !   Mind you if anybody new looks at some of the talk about food & resipies on this site


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> That is scary !   Mind you if anybody new looks at some of the talk about food & resipies on this site



You really do have issues with that food and recipe bit dont you lol..We dont all have to be angels 24/7.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2011)

I am just so pleased i dont like "sweet" things & dont think it is a good advert  for people that may be struggling with diets.                             And yes i pobably have a "Thing" about what i eat. I konw nobody is perfect & i do eat the wrong thing sometimes but i am a bit sick of reading about devon cake & sweet pies on a diabetes web site


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> I am just so pleased i dont like "sweet" things & dont think it is a good advert  for people that may be struggling with diets.                             And yes i pobably have a "Thing" about what i eat. I konw nobody is perfect & i do eat the wrong thing sometimes but i am a bit sick of reading about devon cake & sweet pies on a diabetes web site



Just dont read the post if its going to offend you so much then.Why should people not put up a perfectly good recipe.Yes we are diabetic but it dont mean we are going to keel over and pop our cloggs at the thought of a mince pie

How do you deal with the situation where you see an advert of something sweet on tv? do you ring in and complain?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you imagine what a stranger disscovering this site thinks ?      Seriosly when was the last time there was dish that wasnt bad for you & thats normal people !


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Can you imagine what a stranger disscovering this site thinks ?      Seriosly when was the last time there was dish that wasnt bad for you & thats normal people !



A stranger discovering this site would be overwhelmed by the family feel and support such a great forum brings.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2011)

He or she would think we all love cakes !   I know it is a good site but if i posted a thread that i love to have 60 fags a day what would you say ???   (i dont smoke)


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Can you imagine what a stranger disscovering this site thinks ?      Seriosly when was the last time there was dish that wasnt bad for you & thats normal people !



Can I ask what you mean by 'normal people' I joined this website in August because that is when I was diagnosed with diabetes and see myself as a normal person..I also think the receipe/food section is an intregal part of diabetes...especially when having to test which foods spike etc...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> He or she would think we all love cakes !   I know it is a good site but if i posted a thread that i love to have 60 fags a day what would you say ???   (i dont smoke)



I do think you are overstating the case somewhat. Everything is OK in moderation and most of the food-related queries are from people looking for alternatives to things that may contain excessive amounts of fast carbs. It only forms a small part of the forum and I don't really feel we are forcing cakes and treacle on anyone or even suggesting they are good for you. Or anything that suggests that is said with a very high humour content. Your analogy with cigarettes doesn't really work as a little of something sweet as part of a meal (or something to treat a hypo or low) doesn't really compare to something that has no redeeming factors whatsoever.

You can't please all of the people all the time, much as it would be laudable to try!


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> He or she would think we all love cakes !   I know it is a good site but if i posted a thread that i love to have 60 fags a day what would you say ???   (i dont smoke)



Dont be so silly Hobie the food and recipe section is only a small part of the forum,theres a great deal of variety in that section.


P.S last time I checked in the mirror I was not growing tentacles or horns so Im not to sure what your comment about normal people means


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you think these posts are a possitive help to people on diets ?


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Do you think these posts are a possitive help to people on diets ?



HOBIE I dont want to get into a heated debate with you, we will agree to disagree on this one,Im sure this was not how Northerner intended this thread to go when he put it on the forum

Over & out


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Do you think these posts are a possitive help to people on diets ?



Yes, I love cakes, but don't eat that many and I do try to make my own when I can, so I know what is in them. I also love the people on here which includes steff and Gail and some of the many other lovely people, but it doesn't mean I want them all the time either lol!!!! that also includes Johhny Depp, Will Young, David Beckham etc 
When i first came on here I didn't know anything about support forums( having been Type 1 for over 20 yrs) and I still enjoy it, and a little treat now and then does you the power of good. Many people on here do not have diabetes, they may be parents, carers, borderline etc and the food section covers everything.  As for a lovely( cheapish) seafood receipe HOBIE, then I would love that, healthy and delicious  from a very normal   Sheena


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm Type 2 and I live in the Midlands. I was diagnosed almost 8 years ago so I'm probably not included in the latest statistics.

I work hard to control my diabetes. I want to live a long and healthy life. I eat a healthy diet. Not the NHS Eatwell Plate diet, but the one I've developed myself based on what my meter tells me, along with tips I've picked up on here.

I don't have many sweet treats but when I do I enjoy them. I've always enjoyed cooking and baking for my family and have recently made the Apple Cake recipe that was posted on here. Much nicer AND healthier than a bought cake. I had a small piece and my non diabetic family scoffed the rest with relish.

Diabetes is a life long condition and we have to learn to live with it. In my opinion it's not feasable to try and live on gruel and water or some such Drachonian regeme long term. This in time will cause 'burn out' and rebellion in most people. No one is advocating eating cakes and sweet things all day every day. But some of them can be incorporated in a very healthy and suitable diet for people living with diabetes as well as other normal people. 

I don't look in the recipe section very often at all, actually, but I'm off there now to see what Hobbie objects to so much. I must have missed something. XXXXX


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2011)

Myself, I just prefer a recipe on a diabetic forum or website to state the carbs.  If it's a large amount I'd probably decide not to try it, unless I really really fancied it.  I mean if I wanted to make something for non-diabetic consumption, then it would be Delia first off, anyway.  There's probably not much chance I'd look at any 'diabetic' site for a recipe in that case anyway.  Especially if the person posting the recipe is a T1 on MDI/pump I get even more cross about the carb value not being there for me, because if that person's eating it then they have to calculate it already for their own benefit, don't they? - so save me the trouble, PUR lease.

The sugar in recipes can often be substituted for granulated sweetener ( I mean the other way about) quite successfully.  You can also substitute ground almonds for wheat flour in some cases but not all - it wouldn't work for choux pastry for instance and that's a good example - because eg profiteroles consist mainly of air and very little actual 'substance' they are honestly quite 'cheap' in terms of carbs.  Of course once you fill em with whipped double cream and pour melted chocolate over em, they are then high in calories, esp since a portion certainly isn't ONE.

But who said we all had to be on a weight-loss diet anyway?  And would we make em to eat 7 days a week? - of course not! - they are for special occasions or if you wanted to impress someone with how well you can cook!  (which is rubbish in this case cos they are as easy to make as falling off a log)  We all deserve a treat now and then!

It is more helpful if there is a good mix of low medium and high carb recipes, then each person should be able to find whatever suits their requirements.  

The pity of it is that people who don't have access to testing - or choose not to! - may not even give the carbs a thought at all amd merely think because it's billed as 'diabetic' anything there they can eat willy nilly and it's OK.  Yes - some people can be that thick .... and maybe that's Hobie's bugbear?


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 30, 2011)

A slice of cake is a treat and not a treatment.  To suggest that people are going to see a recipe and live off it to control their diabetes is insulting their intelligence IMHO.

If there was a level playing field for education and the tools to manage Type 2 diabetes then this type of thread would not exist.  Not all Type 2's are given the education that they need and that is where the NHS lets them down.

This forum is different in that it embraces all diabetics and has not gone down the division between extreme low carbers and the rest of us.   We are not told that we cannot eat any bread, pasta etc. regardless of what our meter tells us and that high fat is O.K. regardless of our health and other complaints that we may have.  We will risk complications if we do not follow extreme low carbing is another thing that has been said.   If that were to happen here then I would be off and never return.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> THE number of people diagnosed with diabetes in the West Midlands has increased by more than 14,000 to 284,9701 in the past year, warns leading health charity Diabetes UK.
> 
> In the Worcestershire PCT area, 26,308 people aged 17 or over with diabetes are registered with GPs.
> 
> ...




That is a big increase


----------

